# Life with horses



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

being with your horse is always so much fun, even mucking the stall is quality time, Sugar stands righ there and walks with me to dump her load,,lol
when i gather up fire wood, she walks behind the wagon, and every peice I put in the wagon, she takes back out,,lol,


----------

